# The Most Comprehensive Football Statistics Tool



## BetBallers (Dec 8, 2019)

A Must-Have Tool for Bettors.
BetBallers is a tool made for football bettors to enhance their performance of in-play and pre-game betting to ensure a more satisfying experience! The best coverage of games, customisable & user-friendly layout with notification system lowers significantly the chance of missing a potential bet.

Paving the Way to a More Satisfying Betting Experience by Providing:

Customisable In-play View with Various Layout Options
A Schedule for Upcoming Matches
Results with Historical Data Back to 2015
Instant Google Push Notifications
An Advanced Search Functionality
An Option to Add Favourite Games, Teams and Leagues


All-in-One Solution that Comes with:

Statistics of the Number of Shots, Corners and Dangerous Attacks based on the Last 10/15/20 Minutes or Halves Separately
Momentum Since the Last Goal or Red Card; One of the Most Wanted Momentum Filters
Filtering Games by Different Criteria on In-Play View
League tables
Mutual opponents
Advanced Statistics of Averages for Teams, Games & Leagues
Tracking odds changes from Pre-Game Status through the Game Until the End, from Multiple Source


Lower the Chance of Missing Potential Bets
Besides the other customisable options, we have made your life easier by adding pre-set and customisable notifications that appear on the top right corner if your set criteria is met. Dial in your criteria using customisation to get high quality bets based on statistics.


Google Push Notifications
Market Alerts
26 Pre-Set Notifications
Custom Notifications


Dig into Football Statistics like Never Before
The last but not least, two useful features are the Likelihood and Variance stats. The likelihood stats are covering all the possible markets from First Half Overs to Corners. The eye-catching color-coding system will make it easy to spot whether odds are backed with stats well or not.

The variance stats show an average difference from the starting line, find out the most mispriced teams in seconds. These stats are covering the most popular markets: "Asian Handicap", "Goal Line", "Asian Corners".

www.betballers.com


----------

